

Thoughts On The Correlation Between Academic and Workplace Performance - bartonfink
http://blogs.zoho.com/how-we-recruit-on-formal-credentials-vs-experience-based-education/

======
gamechangr
I agree (I've hired for 200 slots).

Grade Point and school are not good indicators.

If you need people to follow directions = degree can be helpful

If you need someone to lead, look for out of the box thinkers and most will
not have degrees.

